# Incubator thermometer



## Jadeyngomez (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm last minute and was wanting to put the eggs in my still air incubator in the morning I can't find a thermometer that I usually use will this work the stores around me don't have any at all






its a refrigerator thermometer


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

A yogurt thermometer would be better if you can find one, but anything is better than nothing. The thing you have to do is calibrate it.
Fill a container with warm water (Try to get it as close to 100 degrees F. as possible) and then double check that thermometer against a fever thermometer because those tend to be pretty accurate.
If you're lucky they will match, but they probably won't.
Just make a note of how far off the refrigerator thermometer is and in which direction. Good luck.


----------

